# trikala????



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

has anyone been to trikala a smal city in thessaly?

thank you in advance


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

yes, what do you need to know about it?


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

wka said:


> yes, what do you need to know about it?


thank you WKA 

i've been told that nightlife is good...that there are the rocks call meteora and that the mountains are like you are in canada...they told me to visit a village called pertouli or something like that and i've been told that it is really worth visiting...

do you by any chance know these places or you can give any other suggestions for places to visit...


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Meteora is a geological feature with a series of monasteries, some of which are visitable, and very popular with tourists. Google Meteora for photos. It is definitely worth a visit.

As far as the nightlife - I don't think it compares to the larger cities but like all medium sized Greek cities there are plenty of cafes and bars. Trikala is far from the sea.

I don't know Petrouli. 

Personally I do not care for Trikala. When I go to Meteora (which I do every 2-3 years), I usually stay in either Kastraki or Kalampaka. North of Trikala and a bit to the west, is the Pindos Mountain range - probably what you heard about - the mountains there are very beautiful, as are the villages that dot them. Metsovo is the largest of these villages but there are many that you can stay in.

Are you thinking of living in Trikala? I think it would get very boring, very quickly.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

wka said:


> Meteora is a geological feature with a series of monasteries, some of which are visitable, and very popular with tourists. Google Meteora for photos. It is definitely worth a visit.
> 
> As far as the nightlife - I don't think it compares to the larger cities but like all medium sized Greek cities there are plenty of cafes and bars. Trikala is far from the sea.
> 
> ...


I had a job offer and i was wondering whether i will be able to firstly support my family (wife and 2 year ols son) and whether is going to be an exciting place to spent the next 2 years. I am not looking for something special just to have a quite family life but at the same time to be able to go out with my wife for dinner or a drink. 

I 've been offered a monthly salary of 5.500 Euros before tax and an extra 1000euros for house car etc is this going to be enough.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

The money will be enough, and I quite enjoy town life, but it is not an exciting place. You may well find it boring. It is kind of a long drive to anywhere from there. Once you see Meteora two or three times, you'll be done with it. So... I think if you are just looking for quiet family life and to support your family it will be fine. If you are seriously looking for "an exciting place to spend 2 years" - no, not exciting. Definitely not exciting. I can't think of very many places in Greece that are less exciting than Trikala. But the money is good and you can make €6,500 / month go very far in this country (many people make that in a year).


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

wka said:


> The money will be enough, and I quite enjoy town life, but it is not an exciting place. You may well find it boring. It is kind of a long drive to anywhere from there. Once you see Meteora two or three times, you'll be done with it. So... I think if you are just looking for quiet family life and to support your family it will be fine. If you are seriously looking for "an exciting place to spend 2 years" - no, not exciting. Definitely not exciting. I can't think of very many places in Greece that are less exciting than Trikala. But the money is good and you can make €6,500 / month go very far in this country (many people make that in a year).


Thank you for all the info wka 

i need to do some serious talking with my wife and see how it goes.


----------



## mariek (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi there, 
I live in Larisa, which is about 45 minutes from Trikala and have been to Trikala and the surrounding area a number of times. 

Trikala is a nice town for the middle of Greece. It is prettier than Larisa and the surrounding mountains are beautiful. (Although know that the town is at the foot of the mountains, not in them.) There will always be places for you to go out and have a drink or eat with your wife. You probably won't find a lot of options beyond Greek cuisine. I don't know much about the nightlife so I don't feel comfortable commenting about that, but there is always somewhere to go out and eat in Greece.

Meteora is a beautiful place both in the summer and the winter. It's very interesting historically as well and I would recommend visiting some of the monasteries. Although "wka" has a point that once you have been there a few times you will have covered all the ground and it can become a little routine. 

Pertouli is a small village in the mountains outside of Trikala. It is built more like a traditional village and has a nice pedestrian area full of taverns. There is also a ski area. It is a nice day trip and there are some very old bridges and places of interest on the way up to Petrouli. 

I can't tell you if you will find Trikala boring but I can relate my experience. I moved to Larisa last year, which is similar to Trikala in that it is in the agricultural area of Thessaly and, to me feels more like a large town than a city. I moved from California and I will tell you that I didn't like it. The architecture is terrible and I didn't love the countryside (except for the view of Mt. Olympus). However, Larisa has grown on me quite a bit and I enjoy my life here. I took the time to learn the city and meet people and I enjoy the pace of life. (The architecture is still unfortunate but I have gotten used to it.) The countryside is perfect in the springtime (and has grown on me during the year) and the mountains are fun to explore. 
I plan on living here for quite some time and I am happy about that now. 
If you are the kind of person who is basically okay where ever you are and is easy going about things then it would be fine. 

Anyhow, that's my two cents. Hope it helps.


----------

